# Stupid but easy: Anyone have a DVD drive w/blue status light?



## MaxC (Apr 9, 2013)

I have had an idle problem for about 5 years now. My DVD-RW drive has a green light. It's the only thing on my entire setup w/a non-blue light. My BD drive has blue, keyboard blue, case blue. I have not had much luck finding any DVD drive that -does- have a blue light. Does anyone here have one? If so, what's the model. I will purchase it immediately. Buying a $20 drive is way easier than soldering on a new LED. My current drive is slow and half-broken anyway.


----------



## spirit (Apr 9, 2013)

Post a 'want to buy' thread in the For Sale section when you reach 100 posts.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 9, 2013)

Dont believe I have ever seen a DVD drive with a blue LED light.


----------



## MaxC (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't actually want to buy someones. I am just curious of a model number so I can go get it. Interesting how they are all green, that color hasn't been in style since the 90s.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just buy another bluray drive


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 9, 2013)

see about opening up a dvd drive and changing the green LED for a blue? unless its SMD it should be a relatively simple swap...


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 10, 2013)

It is very hard to finding DVD player with blue light.  There is one way.  You can change different LED light by solder those.  But it is your highly risk.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 10, 2013)

The only LED I have seen that is not green is on my Acer laptop, and it is orange.  A quick google suggest that the only easy way to get them is in Bluray disks. You can solder your own with the right LED and some basic solder tools, but really you are putting too much effort on one little light.


----------



## spirit (Apr 10, 2013)

wolfeking said:


> You can solder your own with the right LED and some basic solder tools, but really you are putting too much effort on one little light.


^ Exactly.

Most Blu-Ray drives (including mine) have a blue light, so just get one of those.


----------



## PCunicorn (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.overclock.net/t/377243/howto-mod-leds-into-a-sata-dvd-drive 
I have seen no DVD drives with a blue light. Use the guide above to change the led or just buy another blu ray drive.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Apr 21, 2013)

FuryRosewood said:


> see about opening up a dvd drive and changing the green LED for a blue? unless its SMD it should be a relatively simple swap...



You could get a blue sheet Cellophane sheet, cut it down to size, and put a strip over the end of the LED to tint it blue?


----------

